# starting planted tanks with little water



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

I came across an article that started a planted tank for glosso or other carpeting plants with just 1/10 inch of water level slightly over the gravel. The tank lights cycle were turned on for 10 hours a day and water level was maintained in that level for more than a month. The idea was for the plants to grow without the problems of algae. Once fully rooted, the water level was then raised and fertilization with CO2 and macros were added.

Can you comment on this practice?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The dry start method is very effective and especially useful with fragile plants like HC. Here is a thread by one of our members (Ashley, I hope you don't mind). Unfortunately, I don't have the patience to try this method !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a dry start. The water is not actually over the substrate. It should be just at the surface of it. It's not just algae, it's the lack of need for CO2 since it can get it from the atmosphere. You can grow a very dense carpet that way. I believe there are 2 threads here on it, and lots on plantedtank.net. I even had a journal of it on the old site. Shawn (Nicklfire) is doing it now in his 75 gallon journal.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried it out in my 15g work tank with some HC. It worked pretty well. Just takes a lot of time and patience. But once you get it all planted, it is very simple to maintain. Wait until it is well rooted and then be very careful when filling the tank. I uprooted portions of the HC when I filled it.


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for answering. I will give it a try.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be covering the DSM (dry start method) on my journal, and i will do a seperate how to article with day by day progress.

Shawn


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Nicklfire, dont forget to post your link here. Thanks.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't tried dry start method myself but I heard it's good for harder to keep carpet plants and such. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

I have started the tank and planted some plants already. I will post some pics later.


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

I started a dry start method. around less than 1% of my plant leaves started turning black. Any suggestion and why? I have been spraying the plants daily with water mixed with around 5ppm of nutrafin plant gro from PJ Pets with (N-0.15,P-0,K-0). Am i burning the leaves with too much fertilizer?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Well..

i have been doing mine for about.. 5 days now i think and i have yet to mist it yet. nor am i adding any fertz (because i'm using flourite) which should contain more then enough nutrients.

Keep in mind your plants are turning switching from under water plants to out of water plants, so there will be some sort of transition there.

What plants are you trying?
did you cover the top with seran wrap to keep high humidity?
what size is tank?
how much light Watts?
how long lights on for .


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello Nicklfire,

I have glosso, HC and eleocharis parvula...mostly carpet plants only. lights is 54 watts on a 10 gallon tank 10 hours a day. I covered the top with saran wrap since day one and humidity is high inside the tank.


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

so i should not spray water on the plants for the mean time? the front part of the tank has very little water showing because it is the lowest part of the tank. But the back part of the tank is slightly higher and you can not see any water. I am afraid the back part might be too dry if I dont spray water.

pls advise...


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Err just wondering did you really need to start with dry method for a tank that has 5.4w/g, that's alot! My 10Gal has light that is 5.2w/g with HC and it's doing fine with DIY CO2. With that kind of light you should be able to grow many plant submerged no problem!


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

ok...so better to submerge it now in water? pls advise...CO2 ready as well...


----------

